# Keeping Cool on Hot Weather Rides



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

How do you keep cool when it's really hot outside.

I live in Charleston, South Carolina. Our summers are brutally hot, temps in the high 90's - 100's and the humidity is about 1000%. I'm not kidding. There is a saying in Charleston that "it's so humid the clothes rot right off your back!!"

You will not see me outside without my "wet washcloth". I wear it around my neck, and use it a lot to wipe the sweat from my face.

You will also see me riding in shorts, because the alternative is to not ride at all.

What do you do to keep cool?? I could use more ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Neck coolers! You can get them anywhere in any shape/size/color.

Cool Blue Flames Neck Cooler


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

How does that work. Do you freeze it?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have one similar to that one and you put it in the freezer, tie it around your neck when you are ready to go out and it lasts forever. Just Google neck cooler and you can find them anywhere.

I actually got mine at the local feed store.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Thanks, I did look on ebay. They look like a good idea. I think I'll get a couple of them as they aren't expensive.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Lots of water!
umm. Try and ride in the coolest part of the day (Though I'm sure that's pretty obvious.)
Get clothes made of light breathable material


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Solon you are just a wealth of info for me today!!  I'm going to order one of those neck coolers. 

As mentioned above, yes ride during the coolest parts of the day, in our case early am or at dusk.

And like also said, lots and lots of water. For both you and your horse. T and Walka drink from a sports bottle, the kind that squirt. Took a while to train them, but now they love it. Sometimes there isn't any water on the trail and I want to be sure they are getting plenty.

Got to admit though, even at our hottest and most humid time, still not close to what you are riding in 7ponies! Wow!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

You get used to it. 
A big problem with a lot of horses here is that they stop sweating, and that's a very BAD thing. My horse doesn't have that problem.

The early morning here are horrible, so humid it's like a fog, and no breeze. The early evening... I work . So I have to ride in the heat of the day.

I will try to keep my rides short and sweet then, and hose us both down after. Gandy stays in her stall in the barn with a big ole fan on her during the day. She get's turned out at night.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

7ponies, I am from Charleston originally. Man its hot! I cant take the humidity anymore since I have been living in San Diego. I do the douse yourself with water trick. I spray down the horses legs and everywhere the saddle isnt going to go then soak my hat or my bandana under my helmet, my shirt, and drink lots of water the day before and during the ride. The neck coolers work really well too!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

rosie9r, then you know what I get to deal with! Yep, I think the hose is the best solution. Luckily, I have a nice 20 x 30 inground pool. After I get done riding I can cool off in the pool. Gandy is not allowed in the pool however, LOL!!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad someone asked this because I was wondering myself. It's pretty warm here in florida too but usually the humidity isn't TOO bad, unless it just rained. I haven't ridden in the 'hot' months for a long time so when it started to warm up this year, and I'm riding, I was just MISERABLE. I work in the A/C all day, A/C at home at night so I wasn't used to the heat. My friend and I were joking about riding in bathing suits! So far I seem to be 'adapting' to the warmer weather pretty good. No more soda at the barn for me though, it's water or vitamin water...or juice with a lot of ice. I know it's just me because the horses don't sweat much, then again the horses that I am working with are not really trained so it's a lot of work for me and not much for them!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha I live in North Carolina, and its about like that, with really bad humidity too. I ride in the evening, since it stays light out later. Or in the morning, though you have to get up pretty early if your gunna do that.

Tropical Rider makes some breeches that are supposed to be very airy, I haven't tried any but I'm going to order some to see how they work out.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

haha im about 30 minutes from there i dont want ot say where but you'll know what i mean if i say "the island" hopefully and man it gets hott here when we ride in lessons we stop and break alot and riding pants are cooler.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Suprisingly enough, the coolest thing I have found to wear in the heat of the summer is a white long sleeved light cotton shirt with a light undershirt. The white reflects a great deal of the sun and the undershirt absorbs sweat and is kinda like a mini swamp cooler if the breeze is blowing. I don't know what would work best in humidity though, we are shocked if it gets above 25% here (unless it's raining) LOL.

Those neck coolers are the coolest thing, I use them at work because there is no air conditioning there.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

25% humidity, is that even a possiblity? Ours can be 100%, and usually is in the 90% in the heat of summer. I think I need to move to Texas!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ugh, texas? it's like a million degrees in texas!  

i'd like to move to alaska! or after today's heat, Antarctica....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG. I just looked at the weather and the humidity is 40%. That is a first in a long time O,O

It has not been terribly hot here yet. Suprisingly, we have not hit triple digits yet. Usually we average over 100 by this time of year with an average 35 mph wind.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Our humidity today was 87%, and it felt nice. When it get up in the 90% I'm always sticky and miserable. So most of the summer, I'm sticky and miserable, LOL. 

Actually, once I'm really sweating, I'm not too bad. I might look bad and smell bad, but at least I'm not "sticky". I hate that sticky clammy feeling!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm....take battery powered mini fans and strap them to your saddle?jk but that would be so cool!!!! lol...wow our humidity today is 54% so u got it baaad =P


----------

